# Normal male anatomy - Testicle



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Hello, this is by far the weirdest thing I have had to ask before I go to the vet with my pup. He is just about 8 months old approx. 3 weeks ago I was giving my puppy a bath I noticed a weird "bubble" type lump on the end of his testicle. I thought it looked strange, and thought I was over reacting... I have never owed a dog before and really never looked closely at their junk  His testicle only really started showing like a month and a half ago until then there were sucked up inside and one day I was like WTF is this well it was his nuts... anyway

The more I pay attention it appears that the testicles sit vertical not horizontal and he has a weird bubble thing on the end. 

*** I do have a photo, I will post it but I just wanted to start the thread first to see if anyone knew what I was talking about. Google has nothing to offer in advice. 

Vet appointment is booked for next week, I was almost hoping not to neuter my pup and leave him intact. With all the back and fourth information it makes it a very hard decision.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cryptorchidism is a condition whereby a male dog's testicles do not fully descend. Ricky had this condition (sorry Ricky, talking about your personal stuff in public) and was the reason he had to be retired at 9 months from the Conformation competition ring where he was doing spectacularly other than this condition which is considered a 'defect' in an otherwise perfect dog. It is usually not a life threatening or serious condition but should be addressed immediately especially what you think is some sort of growth on his testicles. Ricky was neutered at 11 months and today he is a happy, healthy, energetic male dog and female dogs find him quite 'appealing' and Ricky is more than happy to 'oblige' if I don't redirect him.

By all means, take Duke to his Vet ASAP for a full diagnosis, recommendations, and treatment. I heartily recommend that you neuter Duke as soon as his Vet recommends regardless of his diagnosis. Duke will be none the worse for wear and he will be an easier dog to train and live with. Believe me and Ricky when I say that Duke will never notice the difference and he will still enjoy the amorous side of life as much as you will let him.

Ricky is laying next to me right now sound asleep. HE LOOKS DEAD! but this is normal and routine behavior for him after his morning 45 minute walk and subsequent zoomies around the house. We will be leaving on vacation tomorrow for a week. Ricky will stay with his two cousin doggies while we are gone. He will be overfed, over stimulated, under groomed, and over fatigued........but he will be happy as can be like any kid staying and playing with their cousins.

Keep us posted about Duke

Ricky's Popi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

there's nothing wrong with leaving your dog intact, if that's what YOU want . More people are choosing this option as research comes out. We need to stop telling people what to do with their dogs.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Dave, I have an appointment for Kosmo on the 27th of October. He is an orchid (my preferred term) and his second testicle is in the fold between his thigh and belly, about an inch from where it supposed to be. I would love to have him remain intact, and after reading the Psychology Today article I am ready to cancel the appointment. I feel faint over the prospect of anything going wrong with surgery, bad reaction to anesthesia etc. and love my pet just as he is. The last thing I want for my gentle boy is a 30% increase in aggression.

Now, little Zoe weighs less than 5lbs and on the 27th I want her to have the (now quite pronounced) cherry eye operated on, and the vet wants to do her spay at the same time. This business of doing the spay at the same time was recommended by all three vets I talked to about Zoe. She is 4.5 months old now, the pita ticker is wrong. She is already a timid dog, when we were in training and when we walk my street she sits next to my ankle when we greet dogs. She runs to me and sits next to me when she is startled. She is not timid around people, far from it. At this age, she still uses her teeth in play with me, and growls in her throat when she plays, needs to sleep or needs to eliminate. The last thing in the world I want for this tiny girl is an increase in aggression.

You have given me a lot to think about.

I don't think Duke is missing a testicle, from reading the post, his are just misshapen and took a very long time to fall into place. (Is taking a long time to fall enough to designate a dog as an orchid?)


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

UPDATE!! 

I have been extremely busy, well the verdict is his junk is NOT NORMAL! The vet referred to the thing on his testicle as a "bubble" and the only way to know exactly what it is, is to neuter him and see from there. The vet thinks it is most likely a cyst. So that being said Duke will be loosing his man parts on November 8th !


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I heartily recommend that you neuter Duke as soon as his Vet recommends regardless of his diagnosis. Duke will be none the worse for wear and he will be an easier dog to train and live with. Believe me and Ricky when I say that Duke will never notice the difference and he will still enjoy the amorous side of life as much as you will let him.
> 
> Keep us posted about Duke
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Hey Ricky's Pop! You basically said exactly what the vet said... it will benefit Duke more than keeping them. Basically said the only reason to say intact is if we plan on breeding him... Then she told me a mile long health related experiences and reason why we should.

I'm really glad I took him! We booked him in for Nov 8 he will be just about 9 months old, I would prefer to wait until he was 11 months or so but if we are going to do it and there potentially could be a problem down there might as well get him in a soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Did the vet explain why the only way to know is by neutering him? I'm curious.


----------

